# FAO admins - invalid certificate and feedback forum missing



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

Hallo folks,

This is a quick message for the site's admins - I would have posted in the feedback forum, but it seems to have disappeared from the forums list...? 

I just spotted that the site's SSL certificate is invalid - somehow it's the one from subaruxvforum.com:










I'm guessing it's a server misconfiguration since I know SSL is a pain in the butt to get right, especially on shared hosting.

If it's any help, I can arrange a free, permanent SSL certificate for the site as long as the admins have access to the site's DNS nameserver settings - please ping me a PM here or an e-mail on alex at greyhead.co.uk if I can help.

Best wishes,

Alex


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Problem reported to to Site Support.
Security prob cured itself once but has returned.
Hoggy.


----------



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks, Mister Hoggy


----------

